# what you think of me work?



## SCam (Jun 26, 2009)

had my spider die yesterday and decided id hav a little fun with it so i decided to freeze it in a possition...and this is how it turned out. not the best work but meh


----------



## Retic (Jun 26, 2009)

Why not set it out properly and mount it in a frame. I have done 100's, it's not that hard.


----------



## Pujols (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea nice work mate looks good! Thats one massive spider by the way lol. What type is it?


----------



## SCam (Jun 26, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Yea nice work mate looks good! Thats one massive spider by the way lol. What type is it?


 thnx mate its a bird eating spider


----------



## SCam (Jun 26, 2009)

boa said:


> Why not set it out properly and mount it in a frame. I have done 100's, it's not that hard.


 perhaps u like to share some expertise? some pics?


----------



## Pujols (Jun 26, 2009)

Do u no what it died from? like old age or sumthing


----------



## SCam (Jun 26, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Do u no what it died from? like old age or sumthing


 nah mate just up n died... was eating and i was misting its cage to give high humidity so yer got no idea wot happend.


----------



## Retic (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to cut open the abdomen (underneath of course), scoop out the contents and stuff it with cotton wool until you have the shape you want. Then pin it out on a board with the legs extended. Leave it somewhere to dry out which can take a few weeks, keep it away from bugs and anything that may eat it. Once it has dried out just stick it on a piece of whiteboard and put it in a frame. 



ScrubbyCam said:


> perhaps u like to share some expertise? some pics?


----------



## SCam (Jun 26, 2009)

boa said:


> You need to cut open the abdomen (underneath of course), scoop out the contents and stuff it with cotton wool until you have the shape you want. Then pin it out on a board with the legs extended. Leave it somewhere to dry out which can take a few weeks, keep it away from bugs and anything that may eat it. Once it has dried out just stick it on a piece of whiteboard and put it in a frame.


 kool. thnx!


----------



## Pujols (Jun 26, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> nah mate just up n died... was eating and i was misting its cage to give high humidity so yer got no idea wot happend.


 
Sorry man thats no good... how long have u had it for?


----------



## squishi (Jun 26, 2009)

i just recently lost mt bird eating spider to and have no idea why it wouldn't be the cold would it? i honestly didn't think so but reading this now i am not sure. nice job freezing though i asked my partners sister if she wanted to preserve mine but she said no so mine sadly got bagged and binned.


----------



## SCam (Jun 26, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Sorry man thats no good... how long have u had it for?


 almost a year i think


----------



## diprotodon (Jun 26, 2009)

was the spider a male have read the males dont last long after maturity is reached can you post pics of his enclosure so we can work out how he died ,love a good mystery


----------



## Ishah (Jun 26, 2009)

It kinda looks like a female to me... But I'm not a 100% sure, so dont quote me on that... Its a bit hard to tell on the angles the photos were taken...


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 26, 2009)

Could you put wire in the legs and set it to a rearing/strikeing pose?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 26, 2009)

how do you keep it away from bugs? there every where!


----------



## Hillbilly666 (Jun 27, 2009)

I think i'd have to take it to work and leave it in the lunch fridge, maybe on a piece of fishing line so when the door was opened it "jumped" out at people. That would relieve the boredom for a while LOL


----------



## TheDarkRose (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats a beautiful tarantula you got there, such a shame he died.
Yes he is definately a male, you can tell because his palps are enlarged, and yes males do no live as long as females, or grow to be as big. Females can live up to 20years, but males 10 years (or 15, im not sure). He may have died from old age as he looks pretty big, but they always look bigger in the pics. How big was he? The cold is also a possibility but that depends on whether it burrowed or not. Australian Birdeaters live comfortably at 30 degrees celcius, although can survive in colder temperatures and around 80% humidity, although that can vary between arid and rainforest species.
I have 2 female tarantulas, 14cms and 7cms. Ill be very upset when I loose them. sorry for your lose mate, he was a stunner.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 29, 2009)

are you sure he wasnt malting? sorry to loose him btw. any set up pics


----------



## Slytherin (Jun 29, 2009)

Another idea if you wish to preserve it...you could encase it in clear resin. I'm not sure about preparing it but I would say it would be the same as someone else said earlier.


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your spidey died cammy. Position looks great, my eyes always jump to the pictures automatically and i thought it looked alive = )


----------



## SCam (Jun 29, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> are you sure he wasnt malting? sorry to loose him btw. any set up pics


 yer im sure tht it wasnt malting..i kno how they look dead and can be malting.. left it for a day or 2 to be sure


----------

